# Best wire for single coil setup



## Bear_Vapes (28/6/17)

I have 24g ni80 & 26g ss, flavor is not the issue, I want more vapor production. 
I find my coils heating up to the max I need something with more power or longer ramp up.

What coils would you suggest?

Ive been looking at fused claptons and flatwire

The tank is serpent mini 25


----------



## craigb (28/6/17)

I've got flatwire flapton wire in my SM25, pretty cloudy. Probably not the best for your stated aims but definitely a step up from single wire.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Daniel (28/6/17)

Flatwire is quite expensive , but probably the best bet for single coil .... nice big surface area and enough coil density to really gooi those clouds bru  

But just be careful to go too hot , as you might be boiling your juice if you go too much power.

Maybe comment on your setup as well , what wattage you pushing and battery as these all play a role in cloud production and most importantly safety....


----------



## Scissorhands (28/6/17)

Surface area will be your goal, a simple 26/38 Clapton will already be a worthy improvement in cloud production , fused , evin better, from there up the gain is marginal

In my experience more cloud doesn't necessarily give more flavour . . . Just consumption rate

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (28/6/17)

Daniel said:


> Flatwire is quite expensive , but probably the best bet for single coil .... nice big surface area and enough coil density to really gooi those clouds bru
> 
> But just be careful to go too hot , as you might be boiling your juice if you go too much power.
> 
> Maybe comment on your setup as well , what wattage you pushing and battery as these all play a role in cloud production and most importantly safety....


Currently vaping at 35w on single coil, 3mm ID 6 wrap flavor is perfect just not enough vapor for that nice lung hit


----------



## Scissorhands (28/6/17)

Oh and FYI , it wont compete with a clapton . . . but if your fingers are itching, you can do a twisted build (2x26 ss 3mm ID you should get about 5/6 wraps) just don't over twist the ss wire, becomes very springy.

Be careful of striping your screws and twisted builds can spit like a cobra

Edit: also, have you tried dual coils?


----------



## Bear_Vapes (28/6/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Oh and FYI , it wont compete with a clapton . . . but if your fingers are itching, you can do a twisted build (2x26 ss 3mm ID you should get about 5/6 wraps) just don't over twist the ss wire, becomes very springy.
> 
> Be careful of striping your screws and twisted builds can spit like a cobra
> 
> Edit: also, have you tried dual coils?


Ive tried dual coil its not that much different I dont like the vape. Il buy some claptons and give it a try


----------



## Yiannaki (28/6/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> I have 24g ni80 & 26g ss, flavor is not the issue, I want more vapor production.
> I find my coils heating up to the max I need something with more power or longer ramp up.
> 
> What coils would you suggest?
> ...


You can't go wrong with the Geekvape Fused Clapton wire (24g*2/32)

Works lovely in the serpent mini 25 because it's flat. Makes for a warm, tasty and cloudy vape!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (28/6/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> I have 24g ni80 & 26g ss, flavor is not the issue, I want more vapor production.
> I find my coils heating up to the max I need something with more power or longer ramp up.
> 
> What coils would you suggest?
> ...


Here's some pics I posted a while back with the wire in question  works like a charm 










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Bizkuit (28/6/17)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/geekvape-ni80-fused-clapton-wire-30gax338ga-3m.html
Easy to build and decent resistance for a clapton

Reactions: Like 1


----------

